# How your 4-6 months pitbull puppies looking?



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

I just want to see how everyone's puppies looking at 4-6 months of age.
Please post and show off your puppies! Black boy is 4 months.


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

Img_3568.jpg


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

bear at 4 months










5 months









6 months


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

Wow bear is a big boy. How you upload the pictures?


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

i use photobucket, get the img link an click the icon that has the mountain an paste the img code


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

This was my girl at 4 months 
http://i1364.photobucket.com/albums...d4d2a7c8815acb1434a66b79bc1cc_zpse2212bac.jpg

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

Haha okay I finally got it! Sorry I'm new to this. 
I'm really happy how his ears crop turned out. 
4 months at 36 lbs


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

She's pretty big too! I wish mine will get bigger later on.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Blackboy said:


> She's pretty big too! I wish mine will get bigger later on.


Oh sorry I should of mentioned my girl is mixed, hints the size

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitso (Dec 2, 2013)

At 6 months






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Lucy (ambully) at 4-6 months.



Carriana said:


> Here are a few pics snapped last night. Lucy is around 35lbs at just over 4 months.
> 
> The faces she makes, puppy-tude!
> 
> ...





Carriana said:


> Okay so since the leg break and subsequent surgery there haven't been many good photo ops other than some rather pitiful shots of a mopey pup so here's miss Lucy at five months:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Carriana said:


> 6 months old today:


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

How old is she now?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Blackboy said:


> How old is she now?


She just turned 8 months on Saturday. I have a progress thread for her (if you're interested): http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/78666-lucys-progress-pictures.html#post849066


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

what happened to her leg? i like her ears.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

think Sully was About 4-5 months here


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

D was about 4 months in this pic

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Sully reminds me of a black D

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Blackboy said:


> what happened to her leg? i like her ears.


She fell up some slick wood steps during a rain storm, broke her femur at the growth plate and had to have surgery to fix it. She's special, that one!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

DieselsMommie said:


> Sully reminds me of a black D
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha... especially with my signiture picture and the first one you posted
☺


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

haha black d?


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

misunderstanding


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

Apollo 4 mths









6 mths

















Now 8 mths


----------



## Pitbull85 (Jan 14, 2014)

5 Months!















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Blackboy said:


> haha black d?


I'm not talking about a black dick sicko

D is my dog. It was kinda self explanatory by reading the convo between stangchick and I no?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

well if I shared my pics.. .yall might drool a lil, if ya like em small that is... 

I got 7 6month old pups. 5 are for sale (**** proven coyote approved) They are under 20lbs. The one I called Eagle, Tomahawk, Kayo Ed is the smallest male. At 6months he's half the size of my 22lb 2yrs old female Snooty. I knew I'd regret not keeping him, he's available @ 11-13lbsish.. and very healty with a good mind and heart for work. The personablity level on these pups is outstanding. So .. Size don't mean much except for size.. THE American Pit Bull Terrier purebred 20lbs-120lbs you can find an APBT in any size format although 45-55lbs is the average.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Stan, post pics of them puppies! please.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

You can get a 120lb APBT??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

DieselsMommie said:


> You can get a 120lb APBT??
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


genetically not functionally .. If that makes sense.

The Scott type American Bulldog for example.. Is made up on Colby dogs that were over 80lbs. Colby produced the largest game bred dogs for the longest time, as well as some tiny guys depending on the breeding. Pinscher was the largest game dog for the longest time, none have his record either, most retire or are retired well before then.

So yes.. there can be bulldogs or bandogs that are registered as A.P.B.Ts because that is their genetic source. NOW functionability is a whole different topic that I briefly covered here.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Wow I did not know that's how the Scott type American Bulldog was bred. I didn't think they had ANY APBT in them.

My friend has an American bulldog and she always says he gets mistaken for an APBT and I always tell her he looks NOTHING like a APBT









Sorry for getting off topic

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

DieselsMommie said:


> I'm not talking about a black dick sicko
> 
> D is my dog. It was kinda self explanatory by reading the convo between stangchick and I no?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm sorry about that.


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

Firehazard said:


> well if I shared my pics.. .yall might drool a lil, if ya like em small that is...
> 
> I got 7 6month old pups. 5 are for sale (**** proven coyote approved) They are under 20lbs. The one I called Eagle, Tomahawk, Kayo Ed is the smallest male. At 6months he's half the size of my 22lb 2yrs old female Snooty. I knew I'd regret not keeping him, he's available @ 11-13lbsish.. and very healty with a good mind and heart for work. The personablity level on these pups is outstanding. So .. Size don't mean much except for size.. THE American Pit Bull Terrier purebred 20lbs-120lbs you can find an APBT in any size format although 45-55lbs is the average.


Could you post the pictures?! We wanna see them!


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Blackboy said:


> I'm sorry about that.


Lol it's ok 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

